# Grandson, Mason..?!



## Troy Kocher (Jul 22, 2019)

My very first grandchild was born in January 2019.  I was working thru my degree work from 11/18 to 04/19.  My son had no idea I was become a Master Mason. But they chose 'Mason' as his name. I realize it's of little consequence, but to me it was surreal. Kinda like a smile from the grand architect. Thought id share it here, as most elsewhere wouldn't appreciate the significance. Thanks for reading.. Peace.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Jul 22, 2019)




----------

